# Keine Internetverbindung möglich



## pfeife999 (8. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich kann mit meinem UMTS Stick nicht mehr ins Internet. Anbei die Netzwerkdiagnose. Woran kann es liegen?

Computerinformationen 
+ Computersystem SERVER  
+ Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  
+ Version 5.1.2600  
Modems und Netzwerkadapter 
+ Modems   
- Netzwerkadapter  FEHLGESCHLAGEN 
+ [00000001] SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter 
- [00000011] GlobeTrotter HSxPA - Network Interface (FEHLGESCHLAGEN) 
  Caption = [00000011] GlobeTrotter HSxPA - Network Interface 
  DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc 
+ DefaultIPGateway = 10.163.220.67(Gleiches Subnetz) (FEHLGESCHLAGEN) 
10.163.220.67 wird mit 32 Datenbytes gepingt:
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Pingstatistik für 10.163.220.67:
Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4 (100% Verlust)
  DefaultTTL = 64 
  Description = GlobeTrotter HSxPA - Network Interface 
  DHCPEnabled = WAHR 
  DHCPLeaseExpires = 10:18:00 11.08.2012 
  DHCPLeaseObtained = 12:58:26 03.08.2012 
+ DHCPServer = 10.163.220.66 (FEHLGESCHLAGEN) 
10.163.220.66 wird mit 32 Datenbytes gepingt:
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Pingstatistik für 10.163.220.66:
Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4 (100% Verlust)
  DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSCH 
  DNSHostName = server 
+ DNSServerSearchOrder (FEHLGESCHLAGEN) 
- 193.189.244.225 (FEHLGESCHLAGEN) 
193.189.244.225 wird mit 32 Datenbytes gepingt:
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Pingstatistik für 193.189.244.225:
Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4 (100% Verlust)
- 193.189.244.206 (FEHLGESCHLAGEN) 
193.189.244.206 wird mit 32 Datenbytes gepingt:
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Pingstatistik für 193.189.244.206:
Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4 (100% Verlust)
  DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSCH 
  FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = WAHR 
  GatewayCostMetric = 30 
  Index = 11 
+ IPAddress = 10.163.220.65 (ERFOLGREICH) 
10.163.220.65 wird mit 32 Datenbytes gepingt:
Antwort von 10.163.220.65: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=0
Antwort von 10.163.220.65: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=0
Antwort von 10.163.220.65: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=0
Antwort von 10.163.220.65: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=0
Pingstatistik für 10.163.220.65:
Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust)
Ungefähre Zeitangaben in Millisekunden:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Mittelwert = 0ms
  IPConnectionMetric = 30 
  IPEnabled = WAHR 
  IPFilterSecurityEnabled = FALSCH 
  IPSecPermitIPProtocols = 0 
  IPSecPermitTCPPorts = 0 
  IPSecPermitUDPPorts = 0 
  IPSubnet = 255.255.255.0 
  IPXEnabled = FALSCH 
  MACAddress = 00:F10:00:F10 
  MTU = 3000 
  ServiceName = GT72NDISIPXP 
  SettingID = {05C66BDF-E408-443E-9B9B-40F256B37D1D} 
  TcpipNetbiosOptions = 0 
  TcpMaxConnectRetransmissions = 5 
  TcpMaxDataRetransmissions = 5 
  TcpNumConnections = 16777214 
  TcpWindowSize = 14928 
  WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = WAHR 
- [00000012] Microsoft TV-/Videoverbindung (FEHLGESCHLAGEN) 
  Caption = [00000012] Microsoft TV-/Videoverbindung 
  DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc 
+ DefaultIPGateway = 10.163.220.67(Gleiches Subnetz) (FEHLGESCHLAGEN) 
10.163.220.67 wird mit 32 Datenbytes gepingt:
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Pingstatistik für 10.163.220.67:
Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4 (100% Verlust)
  DefaultTTL = 64 
  Description = GlobeTrotter HSxPA - Network Interface 
  DHCPEnabled = FALSCH 
  DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSCH 
  DNSHostName = server 
  DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSCH 
  FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = WAHR 
  GatewayCostMetric = 30 
  Index = 12 
+ IPAddress = 10.163.220.65 (ERFOLGREICH) 
10.163.220.65 wird mit 32 Datenbytes gepingt:
Antwort von 10.163.220.65: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=0
Antwort von 10.163.220.65: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=0
Antwort von 10.163.220.65: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=0
Antwort von 10.163.220.65: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=0
Pingstatistik für 10.163.220.65:
Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust)
Ungefähre Zeitangaben in Millisekunden:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Mittelwert = 0ms
  IPConnectionMetric = 30 
  IPEnabled = WAHR 
  IPFilterSecurityEnabled = FALSCH 
  IPSecPermitIPProtocols = 0 
  IPSecPermitTCPPorts = 0 
  IPSecPermitUDPPorts = 0 
  IPSubnet = 255.255.255.0 
  IPXEnabled = FALSCH 
  MACAddress = 00:F10:00:F10 
  MTU = 3000 
  ServiceName = NdisIP 
  SettingID = {254BD305-5A8E-474D-87D5-7BE55EC40845} 
  TcpipNetbiosOptions = 0 
  TcpMaxConnectRetransmissions = 5 
  TcpMaxDataRetransmissions = 5 
  TcpNumConnections = 16777214 
  TcpWindowSize = 14928 
  WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = WAHR  
+ Netzwerkclient 

mfg
pfeife999


----------



## ikosaeder (8. März 2013)

Frag doch mal deinen Anbieter.
Vielleicht gibt es ja bei dem ein Problem.


----------

